# Find my iPhone led rider to MY HOUSE!



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

A rider came to my HOUSE this morning because of Find my iPhone. She had been in a huge ride of 7 passengers and her friend had purchased the Uber. So, instead of going through Uber to get her phone back, she pinged her phone and showed up at my front door. I have NEVER been so freaked out in my life. She said she hadn't realized she'd lost it in my car and thought maybe it was at one of the places she went last night. 

Anyway, how do you handle this? IMO this is incredibly inappropriate. I'm considering now if I find a phone I'm leaving it at a gas station or something if somebody doesn't immediately call looking for it.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

i believe if you turn it off (or take the battery out) it will not be able to be found that way..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

RachelD said:


> A rider came to my HOUSE this morning because of Find my iPhone. She had been in a huge ride of 7 passengers and her friend had purchased the Uber. So, instead of going through Uber to get her phone back, she pinged her phone and showed up at my front door. I have NEVER been so freaked out in my life. She said she hadn't realized she'd lost it in my car and thought maybe it was at one of the places she went last night.
> 
> Anyway, how do you handle this? IMO this is incredibly inappropriate. I'm considering now if I find a phone I'm leaving it at a gas station or something if somebody doesn't immediately call looking for it.


A few months ago, another lady driver had exact same thing happen to her. Except her pax was drunk.

I'll try and find the thread


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

RachelD said:


> if I find a phone I'm leaving it at a gas station or something if somebody doesn't immediately call looking for it.


I think there was another thread similar a couple of months ago - about police turning up with regard to a stolen iPhone, where the rider left it in the car and then reported it stolen.

Yes - if you find one (or anything else) - dump it.

If Uber (or anyone else) contact you to locate - then tell them you will try find it and return it if is in your car. - Then there is no overhead for you to cover the cost of the return (read Ubers new policy on this).


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

RachelD said:


> A rider came to my HOUSE this morning because of Find my iPhone. She had been in a huge ride of 7 passengers and her friend had purchased the Uber. So, instead of going through Uber to get her phone back, she pinged her phone and showed up at my front door. I have NEVER been so freaked out in my life. She said she hadn't realized she'd lost it in my car and thought maybe it was at one of the places she went last night.
> 
> Anyway, how do you handle this? IMO this is incredibly inappropriate. I'm considering now if I find a phone I'm leaving it at a gas station or something if somebody doesn't immediately call looking for it.


That's scary. And what's to stop someone from purposely stashing a phone in your car and tracking you to your home. Glad it worked out for you and you're safe. I have noticed that large groups seem to lose items more often. So just make it a habit to ask people when they exit to make sure they have their keys and phones. If they're drunk you have to do the thinking for your customers.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> That's scary. And what's to stop someone from purposely stashing a phone in your car and tracking you to your home. Glad it worked out for you and you're safe. I have noticed that large groups seem to lose items more often. So just make it a habit to ask people when they exit to make sure they have their keys and phones. If they're drunk you have to do the thinking for your customers.


A lot of people lose things. One of my first rides, the guy left $20 (reported to Uber, gave it back since I had just left his drop off location and no tip  one person nearly left a water bottle of all things, and on Saturday, took a group of three people and the woman in the group almost left her car keys and a credit card. Face palm.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> A lot of people lose things. One of my first rides, the guy left $20 (reported to Uber, gave it back since I had just left his drop off location and no tip  one person nearly left a water bottle of all things, and on Saturday, took a group of three people and the woman in the group almost left her car keys and a credit card. Face palm.


$20 cash? Sounds like a tip to me. I've had one person tell me they know some drivers are scared to take tips so she leaves it on the seat.

Told her I wasn't scared at all! Lol


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> That's scary. And what's to stop someone from purposely stashing a phone in your car and tracking you to your home. Glad it worked out for you and you're safe. I have noticed that large groups seem to lose items more often. So just make it a habit to ask people when they exit to make sure they have their keys and phones. If they're drunk you have to do the thinking for your customers.


This is EXACTLY what my husband said. He's already really worried about me being a driver. I do ask, but they were such an unruly group of 7 that they completely ignored me


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow, lesson learned. Haven't had that happen yet. So take it to a fast food place, give it to the manager and say "please keep this, someone will be here for it."


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

What do you drive that you can take 7 Pax?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Men Are Using Uber's Lost-And-Found Feature To Harass Female Drivers*


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

mystysue said:


> i believe if you turn it off (or take the battery out) it will not be able to be found that way..


you cant just take the battery out of an iPhone


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Some stranger comes to my door I call the cops.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> you cant just take the battery out of an iPhone


You can if you have a hammer handy.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Wrap it in tinfoil.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

RachelD said:


> A rider came to my HOUSE this morning because of Find my iPhone. She had been in a huge ride of 7 passengers and her friend had purchased the Uber. So, instead of going through Uber to get her phone back, she pinged her phone and showed up at my front door. I have NEVER been so freaked out in my life. She said she hadn't realized she'd lost it in my car and thought maybe it was at one of the places she went last night.
> 
> Anyway, how do you handle this? IMO this is incredibly inappropriate. I'm considering now if I find a phone I'm leaving it at a gas station or something if somebody doesn't immediately call looking for it.


If it really was in your home, you had found it.
first thing you do should do is to report a found item to avoid pax getting wrong idea about you. Then worry about other stuff.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Men Are Using Uber's Lost-And-Found Feature To Harass Female Drivers*


Thnx Chi, went back through my whole history and couldn't find the thread.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> What do you drive that you can take 7 Pax?


Honestly? Because until I found this forum I had no idea I wasn't supposed to take as many as my car fit. I drive an SUV that seats 7. Of course, I'm driving UberX. Trying to figure out how to get Uber SUV because yeah, I'm getting screwed here.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> If it really was in your home, you had found it.
> first thing you do should do is to report a found item to avoid pax getting wrong idea about you. Then worry about other stuff.


It was in my car, which was outside my home.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You are over reacting. She lost her phone and had the technology to get it back and locate it before her phone died. Contacting Uber can take days and weeks for a response. By that time, you could have taken other passengers and her phone could have been lifted, putting you in a awkward place. If she ordered the Uber through her phone she wouldn't able able to use the lost article within the app. Be thankful Uber didn't make you waste your time and gas handing it back. Lord know they wouldn't reimburse you either!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

RachelD said:


> It was in my car, which was outside my home.


Sorry, I didn't mean it as it came across.

I apologize.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> You are over reacting. She lost her phone and had the technology to get it back and locate it before her phone died. Contacting Uber can take days and weeks. By that time, you could have taken other passengers and her phone could have been lifted, putting you in a awkward place. Be thankful Uber didn't make you waste your time and gas handing it back. Lord know they wouldn't reimburse you either!


Well, I've learned my lesson. You leave your stuff, I'm leaving it on my way home. I'm not allowing strangers to come to where I live where my kids are. At first I thought I'd leave it at a gas station, but honestly the police station is on my way home, so I'm stopping there instead at the end of the night if somebody leaves a phone. I'm not any Pax's mom, so if they can't keep up with their stuff, it's their problem.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, go to local police station and let them deal with the problem. 

Tell them that you are an Uber driver and someone left their iPhone in the car.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Well, I've learned my lesson. You leave your stuff, I'm leaving it on my way home. I'm not allowing strangers to come to where I live where my kids are. At first I thought I'd leave it at a gas station, but honestly the police station is on my way home, so I'm stopping there instead at the end of the night if somebody leaves a phone. I'm not any Pax's mom, so if they can't keep up with their stuff, it's their problem.


As a rule of thumb, check the seats before they leave. You'll never know if someone leaves a pipe, drugs or open container leaving you with a legal issue. Be proactive so trouble doesn't follow you...or to your house! Lol


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> As a rule of thumb, check the seats before they leave. You'll never know if someone leaves a pipe, drugs or open container leaving you with a legal issue. Be proactive so trouble doesn't follow you...or to your house! Lol


All excellent points. I'm learning. Saturday was just my 3rd night out. So many concerns to think of.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

My procedure when we approach the drop off:

1. About 1 minute to drop off: I turn off the volume or whatever is playing, if any.
2. I ask everyone to make sure they don't leave anything behind: keys, wallets, trash, phones!
3. When I drop off, I ask them again to check the seats as they leave the car.
4. I let them out and if car is in a place where I can quickly check the seats, i do a quick walk trough and get back to my seat to finish trip.

A couple times I caught items left behind before it was too late.
I learned to pay special attention to this since each time somebody left an item in my car, it became a big problem for me. better to prevent it if possible.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Once I found an iPhone 5s as soon as the pax left. 
They had already entered into an apartment building and the door was shot, and I couldn't contact them. 
When I called them from my phone, the lost phone in the car rang. So, I was out of luck. 
It was about 3:00 AM or so. Phone was password protected, so I cannot call anyone from it, I can only wait for them to call back. 

I stayed in their parking lot another 20 minutes until they started calling their phone. I told them I had been waiting for this call  
My assumption was, everyone when they go to sleep, they look for their phone. that's when they called me. 
I was right with my assumption. 
They rewarded me with $37 tip, a stack brand new singles leftover from their strip club visit earlier that night, for waiting to give them their phone back


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

This is a good thread to see. I'll dump an phones I find left behind.


----------



## Corny (Jun 1, 2015)

RachelD said:


> A rider came to my HOUSE this morning because of Find my iPhone. She had been in a huge ride of 7 passengers and her friend had purchased the Uber. So, instead of going through Uber to get her phone back, she pinged her phone and showed up at my front door. I have NEVER been so freaked out in my life. She said she hadn't realized she'd lost it in my car and thought maybe it was at one of the places she went last night.
> 
> Anyway, how do you handle this? IMO this is incredibly inappropriate. I'm considering now if I find a phone I'm leaving it at a gas station or something if somebody doesn't immediately call looking for it.


You must lead a very sheltered life, if this is the FREAKIEST thing that ever happened to you. Mine was coming across a bear during a portage, then there was the time I got my car stuck in the sand on a beach in Mexico, and the time I was totally lost in the sand dunes in southern Colorado.......

But seriously, someone looking for their phone politely knocking at your front door? What if they had found your dog you didn't know had gotten out? And what about those scary Mormon dudes?


----------



## Yugotrobbed (Aug 24, 2015)

If you go to uber com go to your trips. Click it and then help there is an option for had more than 4 riders. More money for you. Check it out.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Corny said:


> You must lead a very sheltered life, if this is the FREAKIEST thing that ever happened to you. Mine was coming across a bear during a portage, then there was the time I got my car stuck in the sand on a beach in Mexico, and the time I was totally lost in the sand dunes in southern Colorado.......
> 
> But seriously, someone looking for their phone politely knocking at your front door? What if they had found your dog you didn't know had gotten out? And what about those scary Mormon dudes?


She wasn't politely knocking on my door. It was a crazy, drunk passenger I'd picked up the night before at a strip club with 6 of her other crazy drunk friends. The first thing she said when she got into my car was "Does anybody have any heroine?" She was a complete a-hole passenger, and I would've kicked the whole group out of my car if we'd been anywhere near civilization, but we weren't since the strip club is outside of city limits. So, after being a total dipshit on the trip and not listening to me when I asked people to get their phones and climbing over the seats in my Acadia and nearly breaking an armrest to get out, then the crazy B has the nerve to show up hungover at my house the next day with one of the awful guys who was with her. These were the first people who disrespected my personal vehicle (and of course no tip). Every other rider I've had has been incredibly respectful of the fact that this is MY vehicle that I use daily to transport myself and my children and that I'm driving on the weekends to help make ends meet as well as keep some drunk drivers off the road.

Granted I've only driven 30 or so rides, but this ride was BY FAR the worst of the bunch, and if I start to get many more like this, I'm not going to continue driving for Uber. So for THAT terrible group of people to show up where I live, I was SERIOUSLY unhappy. My husband was even more unhappy and wants me to stop driving, but I'm not ready to do that yet.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Yugotrobbed said:


> If you go to uber com go to your trips. Click it and then help there is an option for had more than 4 riders. More money for you. Check it out.


I did, and they told me my car wasn't registered as a larger car. Um, it says right there GMC Acadia. So, I'm going to OK headquarters later this week to get it checked out to find out what to do because of my larger car.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't care if I drove a bus, if you order UberX, you are only getting in with 4 people maximum


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

It happened to few times, sometimes the phone is dropped on the floor of the car. A girl left the phone in the car. When I got ping, it was near by to her drop off location which I cancelled. I tried to give her by calling that building's manager and spent 30-40 min. She was not the tenant of that building. Wrote to Uber (you know what happened). Uber gave her my phone # and she came to pick up phone from me. Before that she was tracking her phone as she told me that you are at airport, can you drop off the phone? She was like 10 miles and dont think she will give tip. She did not give tip give tip to keep her phone secure, not even thanks.
Take home message at least for me: If I find any thing like phone after the drop off, I will go again to that drop off place and take the battery out, put the phone under the tire of my car and run over it. Very simple no headache !!


----------



## KBecks (Sep 13, 2015)

RachelD said:


> She wasn't politely knocking on my door. It was a crazy, drunk passenger I'd picked up the night before at a strip club with 6 of her other crazy drunk friends. The first thing she said when she got into my car was "Does anybody have any heroine?" She was a complete a-hole passenger, and I would've kicked the whole group out of my car if we'd been anywhere near civilization, but we weren't since the strip club is outside of city limits. So, after being a total dipshit on the trip and not listening to me when I asked people to get their phones and climbing over the seats in my Acadia and nearly breaking an armrest to get out, then the crazy B has the nerve to show up hungover at my house the next day with one of the awful guys who was with her. These were the first people who disrespected my personal vehicle (and of course no tip). Every other rider I've had has been incredibly respectful of the fact that this is MY vehicle that I use daily to transport myself and my children and that I'm driving on the weekends to help make ends meet as well as keep some drunk drivers off the road.
> 
> Granted I've only driven 30 or so rides, but this ride was BY FAR the worst of the bunch, and if I start to get many more like this, I'm not going to continue driving for Uber. So for THAT terrible group of people to show up where I live, I was SERIOUSLY unhappy. My husband was even more unhappy and wants me to stop driving, but I'm not ready to do that yet.


No pick ups at strip clubs anymore. You don't want those passengers. 
The find my phone thing works, your plan of dropping stuff at police station is good.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Wrap it in tinfoil.


 take a paper cup full of water and drop in it.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Some stranger comes to my door I call the cops.


Cops are gonna get real pissed at you for calling them on the Jehovah's witnesses.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

RachelD said:


> A rider came to my HOUSE this morning because of Find my iPhone. She had been in a huge ride of 7 passengers and her friend had purchased the Uber. So, instead of going through Uber to get her phone back, she pinged her phone and showed up at my front door. I have NEVER been so freaked out in my life. She said she hadn't realized she'd lost it in my car and thought maybe it was at one of the places she went last night.
> 
> Anyway, how do you handle this? IMO this is incredibly inappropriate. I'm considering now if I find a phone I'm leaving it at a gas station or something if somebody doesn't immediately call looking for it.


Just don't enable your microphone to be turned on automatically by Uber. Just got a message from my I phone asking if I would let them. Hey but they promised never to eavesdrop on my conversations. CEO Travis may show up at my door or email me I am deactivated for speaking the truth about my job.


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

Geeze.. you people are so paranoid.. many of you should just stop driving, like today. What if you lost your phone and your ability to earn a living? You too would do almost anything to get it back right away, so would I. I have found about 5 or 6 lost phones in car or had calls due to missing such phones. Each time I returned the item and a minimum $5 tip was given with more than a few 20 dollar tips. I am not getting out of my car each ride to look in every nook at cranny. I do remind most pax to check for loose items.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> you cant just take the battery out of an iPhone


wow.. learn something new everyday..
.. I have an android.. you can with them lol


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> Geeze.. you people are so paranoid.. many of you should just stop driving, like today. What if you lost your phone and your ability to earn a living? You too would do almost anything to get it back right away, so would I. I have found about 5 or 6 lost phones in car or had calls due to missing such phones. Each time I returned the item and a minimum $5 tip was given with more than a few 20 dollar tips. I am not getting out of my car each ride to look in every nook at cranny. I do remind most pax to check for loose items.


I just don't want people at my house. I would've found her phone when I vacuumed my car on Sunday. I don't clean the car at 3 am on the weekends and her phone wasn't in an obvious location.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> Just don't enable your microphone to be turned on automatically by Uber. Just got a message from my I phone asking if I would let them. Hey but they promised never to eavesdrop on my conversations. CEO Travis may show up at my door or email me I am deactivated for speaking the truth about my job.


What does this mean? How can I disable this?


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

RachelD said:


> I did, and they told me my car wasn't registered as a larger car. Um, it says right there GMC Acadia. So, I'm going to OK headquarters later this week to get it checked out to find out what to do because of my larger car.


Good news, I contacted support specifically, and they did change me to UberXL. This won't keep me from accepting UberX will it? Also, if people have more than 4, then I can ask for UberXL fare can't I?


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Good news, I contacted support specifically, and they did change me to UberXL. This won't keep me from accepting UberX will it? Also, if people have more than 4, then I can ask for UberXL fare can't I?


You'll be able to accept requests for both X and XL now. That's exactly right--more than four pax constitutes an XL fare. More experienced drivers have commented on this very issue many times--so I suggest searching the forum for the best way to switch fare to XL platform once you realize that there are more than four pax. Best of luck and drive safely!


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

I can't comment on this myself, as my car only qualifies for X. Happy driving!


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Legally, if you find lost property, you should turn it in at the nearest police station.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

mystysue said:


> i believe if you turn it off (or take the battery out) it will not be able to be found that way..


Take the sim card out


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Legally, if you find lost property, you should turn it in at the nearest police station.


That's my exact plan. Unfortunately in this instance, it wasn't "found" until the owner already showed up at my house. I learned my lesson. Even if I'm dying, I'll have to search my car before going home for the night.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

RachelD said:


> That's my exact plan. Unfortunately in this instance, it wasn't "found" until the owner already showed up at my house. I learned my lesson. Even if I'm dying, I'll have to search my car before going home for the night.


I always check the car when I put it in the stable for the night, and spray the inside with Lysol and Febreze. (I'm not joking.)


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

That happened to me last weekend. I was asleep and my wife was getting ready for work. She was a ***** to her and felt bad afterwards. They are our neighbors and I knew them slightly, but she didn't.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I still have an iPhone nobody claimed since 2 or 3 months ago. I'm going to end up using it for parts if mine breaks.


----------



## sk MM (Jul 27, 2015)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> It happened to few times, sometimes the phone is dropped on the floor of the car. A girl left the phone in the car. When I got ping, it was near by to her drop off location which I cancelled. I tried to give her by calling that building's manager and spent 30-40 min. She was not the tenant of that building. Wrote to Uber (you know what happened). Uber gave her my phone # and she came to pick up phone from me. Before that she was tracking her phone as she told me that you are at airport, can you drop off the phone? She was like 10 miles and dont think she will give tip. She did not give tip give tip to keep her phone secure, not even thanks.
> Take home message at least for me: If I find any thing like phone after the drop off, I will go again to that drop off place and take the battery out, put the phone under the tire of my car and run over it. Very simple no headache !!


Similar thing happen to me. Lady was drunk, slept in a car and dropped her phone on floor. Left without saying anything, Guy with her was nice. But lady was a**hole. Next day morning she called me and asked me address to meet and get her phone back. I drove about 10 mile to meet her and give phone back, she took a phone and left. No thank you, no tip. She thought it is my fault to keep he phone safe. Next time, if I found iPhone - I will give it to some one - may be homeless and see how it goes for lady like her.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

That would be no problem for me. "Lets take a look in the car and get your phone if it is there". 
In CA an iPhone is not quite grand theft. (over $950.00) but it is still theft of lost property. 

Keep a Maglite flashlight in your door pocket and give the back seat a once over when you drop a group of drunks off. It is also a handy club if anyone gets out of hand. 

I get extra phones and keys at least once a month. 
I always warn passengers by saying: "please check you have your phone, keys and other goodies. I get extras every day." 

They laugh, but they also check their shit.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

sk MM said:


> Similar thing happen to me. Lady was drunk, slept in a car and dropped her phone on floor. Left without saying anything, Guy with her was nice. But lady was a**hole. Next day morning she called me and asked me address to meet and get her phone back. I drove about 10 mile to meet her and give phone back, she took a phone and left. No thank you, no tip. She thought it is my fault to keep he phone safe. Next time, if I found iPhone - I will give it to some one - may be homeless and see how it goes for lady like her.


Every state has a law regarding "theft by finding." You are required to make a reasonable effort to return the phone (laws vary by state). Drop it off at the local popo station or the Uber driver support offices if you don't want to deal with the pax.

I'm not a lawyer and I'm not trying to lecture you, just offering friendly advice to help a fellow Uberer avoid potential legal problems.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> That would be no problem for me. "Lets take a look in the car and get your phone if it is there".
> In CA an iPhone is not quite grand theft. (over $950.00) but it is still theft of lost property.
> 
> Keep a Maglite flashlight in your door pocket and give the back seat a once over when you drop a group of drunks off. It is also a handy club if anyone gets out of hand.
> ...


Yep, I always ask pax as they are getting out of the car if they have all of their belongings. They generally seem to appreciate my concern.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

RachelD said:


> What does this mean? How can I disable this?


You can't, that was a dumb reply. You have to accept all the requirements to run the app. 
You will get a lot of know nothing smart asses on this forum. 
Most are cabbies just giving you shit. Some have never driven.... wanna-be drivers with advise while they wait to be approved. 
Ignore 90% of what you see here, and take the other 10% with a grain of salt.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

If someone shows up at my door at 8 AM saying their iPhone is in my car they will be greeted by the unforgettable sight of me in my boxers. That will be punishment enough for them.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have received several large tips for finding iPhones. 
I look on it as an income opportunity ;-)
Generally most pax will call the phone from another phone and you will hear it. 
I have found phones and gone back to the drop off address (if residential) and received $20 for the service. 
Sometimes I get the cold fish, but that is not normal.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> That would be no problem for me. "Lets take a look in the car and get your phone if it is there".
> In CA an iPhone is not quite grand theft. (over $950.00) but it is still theft of lost property.
> 
> Keep a Maglite flashlight in your door pocket and give the back seat a once over when you drop a group of drunks off. It is also a handy club if anyone gets out of hand.
> ...


I can surely sleep for a few hours and then wake up and clean out my car on my OWN schedule without having STOLEN something. It's not that unreasonable to expect to be able to go to sleep at 3 am and then wake up at 11 or 12 and clean my car etc. . . If somebody is stupid enough to leave their stuff, it's already an inconvenience to me. Why should I be "happy" they've woken me up and disturbed my household on my OWN time. I swear. The more I hear, the more I'm thinking I'll just throw them out the window.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

On no, for the record, she gave me NOTHING, which is fine. I just don't want whatever random Uber rider I drove somewhere EVER showing up at my house. It was a hugely rude awakening.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> If someone shows up at my door at 8 AM saying their iPhone is in my car they will be greeted by the unforgettable sight of me in my boxers. That will be punishment enough for them.


Not to be TMI, but they did interrupt my "fun time" with my husband, and we made them wait even though the kids were knocking on the door telling us somebody was there lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

RachelD said:


> What does this mean? How can I disable this?


Read this,

http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> If someone shows up at my door at 8 AM saying their iPhone is in my car they will be greeted by the unforgettable sight of me in my boxers. That will be punishment enough for them.


They wont be embarrassed as they are shameless showing up at your door at 8 am. May be they will enjoy seeing you.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

RachelD said:


> On no, for the record, she gave me NOTHING, which is fine. I just don't want whatever random Uber rider I drove somewhere EVER showing up at my house. It was a hugely rude awakening.


Never expect anything from these guys who never give a damn about tip even when they know tip is not included. So many times I return things to them or in uber office hardly got 1 or two times tip. According to uber we are at fault not checking after them.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

RachelD said:


> On no, for the record, she gave me NOTHING, which is fine. I just don't want whatever random Uber rider I drove somewhere EVER showing up at my house. It was a hugely rude awakening.


She did come and get it, which you will find is a bonus. 
I wouldn't expect a tip if she came to you.

If you have to take something to someone that is 20 miles away..... well it is better she came and got it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

observer said:


> Read this,
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/


Read what you agreed to when you activated the app. Most of the stuff in the article is covered by the disclaimer... If you didn't read it and just hit "accept" then the article might surprise you. If you read it, maybe not.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

observer said:


> Read this,
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/


I use an older Android I reactivated as an Uber only phone. Costs an extra ten bucks a month on my phone bill.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> They wont be embarrassed as they are shameless showing up at your door at 8 am. May be they will enjoy seeing you.


Sure, if they like furry Grandpas with beer bellies.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Sure, if they like furry Grandpas with beer bellies.


And A-cup man boobs ;-)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Read what you agreed to when you activated the app. Most of the stuff in the article is covered by the disclaimer... If you didn't read it and just hit "accept" then the article might surprise you. If you read it, maybe not.


Most drivers and passengers don't read what they agree to in apps.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

observer said:


> Most drivers and passengers don't read what they agree to in apps.


Truth! Most people don't read any app agreement from xBox to Uber. 
The stuff you posted should open their eyes.

I keep blue masking tape over my camera, because I agreed to let Uber use my camera. 
I did not agree to let them use the microphone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Legally, if you find lost property, you should turn it in at the nearest police station.


Just an FYI. In Houston the TNC ordinance says that you're supposed to immediately return it to the pax or your local office.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just an FYI. In Houston the TNC ordinance says that you're supposed to immediately return it to the pax or your local office.


Same in San Diego, but drivers don't always read the rules.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just an FYI. In Houston the TNC ordinance says that you're supposed to immediately return it to the pax or your local office.


Or throw it out the window.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Or throw it out the window.


Just make sure you never ever find anything. Depends on pax of course. If you gave me a $20 tip I will turn around and bring you the phone asap. No tip--"well let me look in the car and see if it's here--but FYI I'm not at your location any more and I just got another ping for a rider so if it is in my car I'll just drop it at the uber office and you can pick it up. They're open 3 or 4 hours two days during the week."

That's their cue. "Oh but I need it now" and no offer of cash--"it's not in my car, didn't find it. So sorry."

Offer cash or if they say they have none (it's true many folks don't) then "Would you like to ping me and I can uber it to you?" (Canceling my "other" rider).

I don't want to throw anyone's phone away. But I do want to ABC (a la Desert Driver lol).


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just make sure you never ever find anything. Depends on pax of course. If you gave me a $20 tip I will turn around and bring you the phone asap. No tip--"well let me look in the car and see if it's here--but FYI I'm not at your location any more and I just got another ping for a rider so if it is in my car I'll just drop it at the uber office and you can pick it up. They're open 3 or 4 hours two days during the week."
> 
> That's their cue. "Oh but I need it now" and no offer of cash--"it's not in my car, didn't find it. So sorry."
> 
> ...


Please tell me how to get ping from your rider( whose phone is lost) who is 10 or more miles away as you say "Would you like to ping me and I can uber it to you?" (Canceling my "other" rider)


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You ask them to put the pin at a location you tell them.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

give them the nearest Gro


JimS said:


> You ask them to put the pin at a location you tell them.


Give them the exact street address of a Grocery Store, McDonald's etc... that is nearby. 
Ask them to make a request to that address as pick up location. 
And destination will be the actual location pax is. 
When you arrive, you deliver teh phone, close trip and get your 1 star for making money from a cheap skate rider that expects this to be all free


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

RachelD said:


> I can surely sleep for a few hours and then wake up and clean out my car on my OWN schedule without having STOLEN something. It's not that unreasonable to expect to be able to go to sleep at 3 am and then wake up at 11 or 12 and clean my car etc. . . *If somebody is stupid enough to leave their stuff, it's already an inconvenience to me.* Why should I be "happy" they've woken me up and disturbed my household on my OWN time. I swear. *The more I hear, the more I'm thinking I'll just throw them out the window.*


This YES, but aim for a trash can so as to not be cited for littering! 

So RD, summarizing lessons learned:

1) Search your car periodically for customer "leave behinds" and properly dispose of each such item.
2) At a minimum, clear your cabin BEFORE heading out of market or to home base. This prevents problems following you home.
3) GUber policy on found "lost customer items" is very clear. You should report them to GUber.
4) Thus, in clearing your cabin, you need to make a binary determination. Is the "item" you have found refuse, or is it "lost"? Refuse is properly disposed of by placing in a nearby trash container. Found "lost" items are reported to GUber and then you accept their directions for returning said item to legal owner.
5) Never, ever, ever, ever, answer your GUber PH# if you are not in an active trip. GUber tells you to report to them via email all found items! DO NOT entertain Pax calls, let GUber broker this resolution for you.

My advice? In clearing my cabin, I only ever find trash or U.S. currency. The currency I keep as a tip, all else is disposed of as trash. How do I know what the other items left behind are and how do I know the legal provenance of same? What if the purse left behind has contraband in it? What if the I-Phone was stolen from it's rightful owner and left in my vehicle by intention to implicate me for receiving stolen property? Or better yet, so that the perp could use it to track me home and then steal my vehicle or rape me.

Some suggest turning "found items" in to the PD. Fine, but not going out of my way or spending more than 5 minutes accomplishing this. If I see a PO/PD in my immediate vicinity, closer than a trash can, then I'll give it to them. But I don't need to try and explain why there is 10 grams of heroin in a purse I am giving to the police or that a PO finds in my vehicle during a routine traffic stop. Or that this I-Phone belonged to a wannabe terrorist and is loaded with messages to ISIS.

Some suggest, "ABC". I believe this is a very BAD idea. The potential reward is very low and the negative consequences are high. Is this headache worth a $50 reward? GUber policy is you are to return items freely and they provide no mechanism for your compensation. So all it takes is the customer complaining that you have "ransomed" their items and this will bite you in the tuchas. Plus, you may be in furtherance of a felony if the "found" item actually does contain contraband or is itself stolen property (and if one doesn't believe this is possible then I assure you, one is very mistaken). The promised $50 reward is just not worth the hassle unless you are ready to quit anyway. Then you may as well go for a $500 reward, WTH as you have nothing to lose.

One is an adult and I am not your fu&kin Nanny. If you get out of my car, and you have left shit behind, then you are most likely SOL. Period. So sayeth the shepherd, so sayeth the flock! End Sermon.

This has been an GNUber Public Service Announcement by an Active UberX driver with over 3,000 trips. Lessons enumerated herein learned the "hard way". Your mileage may vary.


----------



## KBecks (Sep 13, 2015)

What do bartenders do with all the phones they find left behind? Someone told me they throw them away but I am not sure.


----------



## bama2012 (Sep 18, 2015)

throw out of your car onto sidewalk.. find my iphone will direct them to it. It must have fallen out when they got out of the car..


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

RachelD said:


> This is EXACTLY what my husband said. He's already really worried about me being a driver. I do ask, but they were such an unruly group of 7 that they completely ignored me


How did you fit 7? You are Uber SUV?

Edit.. nevermind. Yea dont take more than 4 insurance doesnt cover you.

Also your losing money ubering with a bus.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Simon said:


> How did you fit 7? You are Uber SUV?


You're slow. She has already answered that.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

RachelD said:


> A rider came to my HOUSE this morning because of Find my iPhone. She had been in a huge ride of 7 passengers and her friend had purchased the Uber. So, instead of going through Uber to get her phone back, she pinged her phone and showed up at my front door. I have NEVER been so freaked out in my life. She said she hadn't realized she'd lost it in my car and thought maybe it was at one of the places she went last night.
> 
> Anyway,* how do you handle this?* IMO this is incredibly inappropriate. I'm considering now if I find a phone I'm leaving it at a gas station or something if somebody doesn't immediately call looking for it.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

Why did you take the phone home to begin with. It's happen to me three times, each time I drove back to where I dropped the person off and gave them back their phone. One time I had to go into a restaurant. The other two times the people called me and came outside and got their phones. It's a pain in the ass trying to return somebody's phone, but it's better than somebody coming to your house. That's why I always try to check the back seat before I to drive off.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> A lot of people lose things. One of my first rides, the guy left $20 (reported to Uber, gave it back since I had just left his drop off location and no tip  *one person nearly left a water bottle of all things*, and on Saturday, took a group of three people and the woman in the group almost left her car keys and a credit card. Face palm.


I remember one idiot tried to leave a empty water bottle in my car when I was dropping him off at the airport. I always try to check my back seat when someone gets out, so when he was getting his bags out of the trunk I handed it to him and said I think you forgot this. ****ing ****** bag.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Definitely scary. 

I do not believe, but I could be wrong the "find my phone" apps of different varieties can access the GPS location without the phone being on. 

My reasoning is -- In order for these types of apps to work, they are LOADED on the phone, and they must be running in order to report their status to the server that hosts the application data. This is *NOT* the same as the Low Voltage tracking that the carrier can do under police subpoena on the newer phones whether the phone is on or off.

If it were me, I'd turn off the phone. Take out the battery. If you can't take out the battery, then run the phone down and drain the battery. Keep it for 30 days, if not claimed, dump it on craigslist for a few bucks. I realize any one trying to register that phone may have an issue -- but not an illegal issue. Plus, I see people all the time buying "dead" but good phones for the digitizer/screen/case. Places charge $199 to change out a digitizer and screens.

D


----------



## Renegade (Jul 31, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Honestly? Because until I found this forum I had no idea I wasn't supposed to take as many as my car fit. I drive an SUV that seats 7. Of course, I'm driving UberX. Trying to figure out how to get Uber SUV because yeah, I'm getting screwed here.


I have had that happen with the 7 passengers. Let uber know and they will pay you the suv or xl rate


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just an FYI. In Houston the TNC ordinance says that you're supposed to immediately return it to the pax or your local office.


Well, we don't have a "local office," and I couldn't contact the pax since her friend got the ride and I did about 12 rides after that one. The local office is 1 hour away and only open on Wednesday and Thursday mornings/early afternoon. So, I could've waited until then, but of course, the crazy showed up at my front door instead.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

I have nuts said:


> Why did you take the phone home to begin with. It's happen to me three times, each time I drove back to where I dropped the person off and gave them back their phone. One time I had to go into a restaurant. The other two times the people called me and came outside and got their phones. It's a pain in the ass trying to return somebody's phone, but it's better than somebody coming to your house. That's why I always try to check the back seat before I to drive off.


I'm new and stupid and didn't check my car. Plus, I literally never had time to check the car because the night was non-stop pings. End ride, new ping, pick up pax, repeat. . .
Also, I drive an SUV, so checking the back seat involves me parking my vehicle, exciting and climbing all the way back there just to check, and when it's busy that's costing me rides/money.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Renegade said:


> I have had that happen with the 7 passengers. Let uber know and they will pay you the suv or xl rate


BTW, I did let them know, and their lame reply was "you're driving UberX," so I freaking finally got somebody to switch me to UberXL, but they won't "back pay" my XL rides. Oh well, I live and learn here.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

RachelD said:


> I can surely sleep for a few hours and then wake up and clean out my car on my OWN schedule without having STOLEN something. It's not that unreasonable to expect to be able to go to sleep at 3 am and then wake up at 11 or 12 and clean my car etc. . . If somebody is stupid enough to leave their stuff, it's already an inconvenience to me. Why should I be "happy" they've woken me up and disturbed my household on my OWN time. I swear. The more I hear, the more I'm thinking I'll just throw them out the window.


ur starting to think like an uber driver now, lol.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RachelD said:


> Well, we don't have a "local office," and I couldn't contact the pax since her friend got the ride and I did about 12 rides after that one. The local office is 1 hour away and only open on Wednesday and Thursday mornings/early afternoon. So, I could've waited until then, but of course, the crazy showed up at my front door instead.


That's why nothing is ever found in my car. As long as nothing is found nothing need be taken anywhere at my cost.

FYI Houston has the same office setup as far as a few hours twice a week. That was part of my point: those rules are useless.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

KBecks said:


> What do bartenders do with all the phones they find left behind? Someone told me they throw them away but I am not sure.


Well, BTDT also. They do not "find" these things either. What they encounter is debris, refuse, litter, and trash. These items are placed into garbage dumpsters designed for the purpose of collecting trash. Which is exactly what we would tell customers when they called inquiring. You are more than welcome to stand in our alley and search the dumpsters to your hearts content. Please replace all the trash you do not take with you back in the dumpsters when you are finished! Stupidity is an expensive hobby in Chicago.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

RachelD said:


> Honestly? Because until I found this forum I had no idea I wasn't supposed to take as many as my car fit. I drive an SUV that seats 7. Of course, I'm driving UberX. Trying to figure out how to get Uber SUV because yeah, I'm getting screwed here.


UberXL is what you need. And when more than 4 get in, just report it to uber at the end of the trip


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

Rachel : there appears to be no answer to prevent the same thing from happening again, although it is unlikely it will happen frequently.

My (totally heartless policy) would be to just toss the phone unless there was something about the passenger that you found endearing. They normally will not reward you well for the inconvenience to you, but that is assuming that you discovered the property.

In your case, I haven't seen anything posted here that could prevent what happened unless you want to strip search your vehicle every shift.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

mystysue said:


> i believe if you turn it off (or take the battery out) it will not be able to be found that way..


not true, if they have it set up, it will show last location before the battery died.

edit: nevermind, you're not really saying that.

My advice to the original poster is get over it. Losing your phone is a huge deal in our world and people freak out when it happens, going to any length to recover it. What the hell is wrong with ringing your door bell and asking if you have it?


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> not true, if they have it set up, it will show last location before the battery died.
> 
> edit: nevermind, you're not really saying that.
> 
> My advice to the original poster is get over it. Losing your phone is a huge deal in our world and people freak out when it happens, going to any length to recover it. What the hell is wrong with ringing your door bell and asking if you have it?


It is a huge deal having strangers knock on your door. Heck, I am a guy and it would scare me. Especially if it was a creepy passenger.

They are the ones who lost the phone, and in my experience, they will very seldom reward a driver well for returning it. I got to where I had no sympathy for them.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

F-uber said:


> It is a huge deal having strangers knock on your door. Heck, I am a guy and it would scare me. Especially if it was a creepy passenger.
> 
> They are the ones who lost the phone, and in my experience, they will very seldom reward a driver well for returning it. I got to where I had no sympathy for them.


I've never had anyone lose anything of significant value in my car.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> I've never had anyone lose anything of significant value in my car.


Hang in there. I found a wallet with $290 in it and no ID to trace them.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

F-uber said:


> Hang in there. I found a wallet with $290 in it and no ID to trace them.


That would be great.


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

I forgot to include the important piece of info. I was told that a found phone can be dropped off at the proper cellular store where they can hold it until the owner claims it. Just take a quick look and see which service they have and the stores are all over the place.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

F-uber said:


> Hang in there. I found a wallet with $290 in it and no ID to trace them.


I love when that happens! The silly Pin obviously had her license and credit cards stuffed in her bra because she needed that to get in the clubs. She wouldn't have needed any cash because she'll never pay for a drink and heaven knows she wasn't gonna tip her GUber driver...consider it a donation to fund the "Darwin Foundation to Eradicate Human Stupidity".

This foundation is not hugely successful. But they are a persistant and cheerful lot!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

F-uber said:


> Rachel...I haven't seen anything posted here that could prevent what happened unless you want to strip search your vehicle every shift.


She could park her rig at the train station and bike the "last mile" home or have Hubby pick her up in Veh#2. That would solve this problem. Of course she will have to replace a few broken windows because her entitled paxs will not hesitate to throw a brick through one to recover their precious cell phone. Because it is, after all, the single most important thing in the universe.

And the driver should be made to suffer every possible inconvenience, invasion of privacy, and potential physical risk so that they can recover it. Or IABM, did you miss the earlier OP comments wherein she described the paxs as a group of unruly, obnoxious, and nearly dangerous drunks? You want that showing up on your kids doorstep? Please, get a clue.

GUber provides Pins a process to retrieve their "lost" items. They need to follow that process, period. Show up unannounced and obnoxious on my doorstep, with my sleeping daughter a few yards away, you're possibly gonna end up leaking your body fluids in the street.

Email GUber support, they'll call/email me. And I'll tell them in which corner trash can I emptied my cabin refuse. You can go there and fight the homeless dudes to get it back!! Most of those guys only carry knives since they can't afford ammo.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

*What Casuale HaberdasherWell-Known Member Said Below.... *


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Friends,
> 
> This happens all the time, there is no way to prevent it from happening if you do not know the phone is in your car.
> 
> ...


I was with you until #5. If you find lost property and hold it for ransom, you are committing a crime. This is a fact, not an opinion. Look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

RachelD said:


> She wasn't politely knocking on my door. It was a crazy, drunk passenger I'd picked up the night before at a strip club with 6 of her other crazy drunk friends. The first thing she said when she got into my car was "Does anybody have any heroine?" She was a complete a-hole passenger, and I would've kicked the whole group out of my car if we'd been anywhere near civilization, but we weren't since the strip club is outside of city limits. So, after being a total dipshit on the trip and not listening to me when I asked people to get their phones and climbing over the seats in my Acadia and nearly breaking an armrest to get out, then the crazy B has the nerve to show up hungover at my house the next day with one of the awful guys who was with her. These were the first people who disrespected my personal vehicle (and of course no tip). Every other rider I've had has been incredibly respectful of the fact that this is MY vehicle that I use daily to transport myself and my children and that I'm driving on the weekends to help make ends meet as well as keep some drunk drivers off the road.
> 
> Granted I've only driven 30 or so rides, but this ride was BY FAR the worst of the bunch, and if I start to get many more like this, I'm not going to continue driving for Uber. So for THAT terrible group of people to show up where I live, I was SERIOUSLY unhappy. My husband was even more unhappy and wants me to stop driving, but I'm not ready to do that yet.


If you can, drive only mornings and daytime hours. Lots of airports, no a-holes.


----------



## LeafBoy (Sep 24, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Once I found an iPhone 5s as soon as the pax left.
> They had already entered into an apartment building and the door was shot, and I couldn't contact them.
> When I called them from my phone, the lost phone in the car rang. So, I was out of luck.
> It was about 3:00 AM or so. Phone was password protected, so I cannot call anyone from it, I can only wait for them to call back.
> ...


Since your username says Tampa I'm guessing Monds Venus? Ahhhhhhh the memories.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> take a paper cup full of water and drop in it.


Why go into such trouble? Just throw it out the window. It doesn't pay to be nice these days.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

Great, thoughtful post Mrs uberJax. It is #5 that could be construed as extortion. I prefer your #3, unless you found something endearing about the rider.


----------



## UberBroke (Aug 8, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Men Are Using Uber's Lost-And-Found Feature To Harass Female Drivers*


This clown spends his free time posting uber hate articles. Yes, we get it, you want us to feel ashamed for making your job and poor choice of profession harder


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberBroke said:


> This clown spends his free time posting uber hate articles. Yes, we get it, you want us to feel ashamed for making your job and poor choice of profession harder


How ironic that someone with the username *UberBroke *would make a moronic post and call me a clown, without even reading the article or the thread itself.


chi1cabby said:


> All the Female Drivers are forum members. They stepped up in an effort to raise awareness of the issue of Drivers' Safety & Privacy.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-gives-out-my-personal-number.12400/


PS: I didn't just post the article. I had something to do with getting that article published.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

RachelD said:


> A rider came to my HOUSE this morning because of Find my iPhone. She had been in a huge ride of 7 passengers and her friend had purchased the Uber. So, instead of going through Uber to get her phone back, she pinged her phone and showed up at my front door. I have NEVER been so freaked out in my life. She said she hadn't realized she'd lost it in my car and thought maybe it was at one of the places she went last night.
> 
> Anyway, how do you handle this? IMO this is incredibly inappropriate. I'm considering now if I find a phone I'm leaving it at a gas station or something if somebody doesn't immediately call looking for it.


Just drop it off at your local police station.


----------



## UberBroke (Aug 8, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> How ironic that someone with the username *UberBroke *would make a moronic post and call me a clown, without even reading the article or the thread itself.
> 
> PS: I didn't just post the article. I had something to do with getting that article published.


Gee, there's a BIG shocker!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Robzillaa said:


> I forgot to include the important piece of info. I was told that a found phone can be dropped off at the proper cellular store where they can hold it until the owner claims it. Just take a quick look and see which service they have and the stores are all over the place.


Drop it in a mailbox. Just wipe your prints. Let them deal with the post office.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> This YES, but aim for a trash can so as to not be cited for littering!
> 
> So RD, summarizing lessons learned:
> 
> ...


POST # 79/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: BOFFO
BOXOFFICE!
Please take a Bow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RachelD said:


> A rider came to my HOUSE this morning because of Find my iPhone. She had been in a huge ride of 7 passengers and her friend had purchased the Uber. So, instead of going through Uber to get her phone back, she pinged her phone and showed up at my front door. I have NEVER been so freaked out in my life. She said she hadn't realized she'd lost it in my car and thought maybe it was at one of the places she went last night.
> 
> Anyway, how do you handle this? IMO this is incredibly inappropriate. I'm considering now if I find a phone I'm leaving it at a gas station or something if somebody doesn't immediately call looking for it.


Entitlement at work


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Holy Zombie Thread Batman!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Holy Zombie Thread Batman!!!


Better than the new ones


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RachelD said:


> A rider came to my HOUSE this morning because of Find my iPhone. She had been in a huge ride of 7 passengers and her friend had purchased the Uber. So, instead of going through Uber to get her phone back, she pinged her phone and showed up at my front door. I have NEVER been so freaked out in my life. She said she hadn't realized she'd lost it in my car and thought maybe it was at one of the places she went last night.
> 
> Anyway, how do you handle this? IMO this is incredibly inappropriate. I'm considering now if I find a phone I'm leaving it at a gas station or something if somebody doesn't immediately call looking for it.


I return to the hub, immediately, so as to avoid these situations. Pax are now showing up on doorsteps with "Find my Phone".

If it's evening hours or weekend, local police station works as well. That covers you, involves less stress and is more convenient.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

DB2448 said:


> A lot of people lose things. One of my first rides, the guy left $20 (reported to Uber, gave it back since I had just left his drop off location and no tip :frown: one person nearly left a water bottle of all things, and on Saturday, took a group of three people and the woman in the group almost left her car keys and a credit card. Face palm.


U could get a return fee on that $20. LOL


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

When I found a phone one time, I rated the pax 1 star for fingering the GF in my car. I took 2n1/2 weeks for the return. Took my sweet time. This was before the return fee of $15. I had turned off the phone and wrapped it in duct tape and placed it in bushes near the woods.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Holy Zombie Thread AGAIN, Batman!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Happened to me 2 times so far. 
1st time:
Customer called and said they would be waiting at the restaurant I dropped them off at. I waited till I stopped getting pings, went offline, and drove back. The girl looked like she was about to have a stroke, and was very relieved to get her phone back. I told her it is normally a $15 fee for the return. Of course she had no cash and said she would tip $15 in the app. You guessed it - tip never came. Un- ****ing - believable. 
2nd time:
Customer called 3 times, I don’t answer the phone when I’m driving. If you try to return the call, it goes to Uber not the customer. (Come-on Uber!) You want us to return items, but you throw road blocks in the way? Really? 
Girl left her number in one of the messages. I call her back tell her I can mail it, try to deliver it the next time I’m in town, or she can come to a location in my town. I’m not going to make a round trip to the city for a measly $15. I told her she needed to report the lost item to Uber, and she said she did, but I got no notification of it. Thanks again Uber - your holding all the cards and again you fail. I make a found item entry in the app, and of course, it disappears into the ether. No indications of any kind in the app or my account. I call in to Uber, the rep is not familiar with returns policy, and that department does not take phone calls. (I swear, next time I find a phone I’m mailing it to Uber, with no letter and no return address and they can go **** themselves.)
Met the customer in a parking lot. I made them get out and walk to MY car. They were cool. They gave $15 cash. I told them they would probably get dinged for another $15 in the app - they said it was OK. 
Second episode was better than the first. I’m not going out of my way to return something, where I’m left in the dark about compensation. Corporate bureaucracy can kiss my ****ing ass. Don’t drop it off at the police - stick it up uber’s Ass. They make the whole process impossible.


----------

